# Holley downdraft 2bbl Baseline jet chart (1.8 8v)



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking to get baseline jet sizes for a mildly built (small cam, header and exhaust) 1.8 8v. 
Its a 2bbl holley, with a 2bbl manifold. I can tune a carb, but I just need a place to start
Heres the numbers on the carb
ir-1815b
5214302
8525-2658
Also there is a reman tag that says 
4-502A
07/13/88-04
Heres a pic. 








Not sure what size it is exactly, Just bought it and it hasn't arrived yet. I am used to working with 4 bbl's on small block fords


_Modified by lowdowndirtydubs at 10:24 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Holley downdraft 2bbl Baseline jet chart (lowdowndirtydubs)*

That looks like a Holley 5200, so it'll be a 32/36 progressive. It's definitely not a plain-jane 5200, looks more like an emissions one, but the tuning MIGHT be similar to the normal 2bbl.
I've got some baseline jetting from a similar setup I ran for a while, just have to dig it up.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Holley downdraft 2bbl Baseline jet chart (B4S)*

Ha, this is what came in my oldschool 5200 Rabbit swap kit:
Primary fuel jet: 140
Primary air corrector: 195
Primary emulsion tube: 16
Primary Idle jet: 70
Secondary fuel jet: 132
Secondary air corrector: 175
Secondary Emulsion tube: 05
Secondary Idle jet: 50
This was jetted for a 1.6, but it ran REALLY well on my high comp 1.8 (dual downpipe). It was a tad rich when the secondary opened, so it'll probably be pretty nice as a baseline.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Holley downdraft 2bbl Baseline jet chart (B4S)*

Thanks very much. That should be a good baseline. I have a mild 1.8 that I am going to build up a little more


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Holley downdraft 2bbl Baseline jet chart (lowdowndirtydubs)*

any place to get a good manual on the 5200?
What emissions provisions would be on it


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Just google around, that's where I've found all my info on them. Some of the 5200 series carbs had O2 feedback via a solenoid that replaced the main jet in the bowl, funky stuff. Yours doesn't look like my 5200s (got a couple), so I'm only assuming that it's an emissions model due to the different shape of the top/bowl cover. It's definitely a progressive carb though, 32/36, just might be from another OE application. Inside the float bowl of some of them you can actually see it say "Licensed by Weber". If it doesn't have that, it's probably a later Holley 'adaptation' of the Weber 32/36 design.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Thanks for the info. Wheres a good place for jets emulsion tubes etc


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That depends on what kind of jets it uses. If it's a later Holley-Weber clone/design, it'll use Weber jets from the DGV and DFV series of carbs. If it's a pure Holley (which I suspect it is)...jets might be tough to come by. The only way to tell is to pull them out, see what they are, and then go from there.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Its a weber-holley. It appears to be a 5210 from a vega.
How is your throttle cable hooked up? Can you post some pics? I have the jetting thing down. Just need to figure out throttle linkage/cable


_Modified by lowdowndirtydubs at 10:50 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Cool, then you've got no jetting issues then, since it'll more than likely use weber stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
As for my throttle cable, I was using a stock rabbit cable, and a ball tacked on to the carb arm. I had to raise the carb half an inch or so with a spacer in order to get a good angle, I'll see if I can dig up pics.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

That would be great. Does your cable go through a bracket in front of the carb? 
How much different is the 5210 than a 5200? any idea? 
Also what is you avg. elevation where you are at? I would like to use your numbers as a baseline as long as the altitude is similar
thanks


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

We're 374' above sea level here. I found a pic, it 's a bit big, and slightly blurry, but it shows how I did my cable. This is before I spaced the carb up slightly, to make the pedal throw slightly less notchy.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

thanks for the pics. My throttle linkage is on the opposite side. I think I can weld up a bracket. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lowdowndirtydubs)*

finally got the carb apart, and here's what I have so far. (some of the terms are different than yours from the holley manual, but I think I have a pretty good handle on whats what
Primary Main 239
Sec. main 17X (can't read the last number, its either a 3 or a 5 or 8)
Primary High speed bleed 180
Sec. High speed bleed 160
Primary main well tube (emulsion tube?) 75
Sec main well tube 75
I have read that some Holley jets are sized/numbered different than their weber counterparts. so I am not sure where I stand on everything
thanks
Also where is a good place to get weber jets?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Those mains seem big, so it must be numbered in the Holley way as opposed to the Weber numbers. The rest seem pretty close to correct though. If they're using the Weber numerical system for the jetting, then you are DEFINITELY going to have to bring those mains down, but the rest seems fine. It'll idle fine, with some tweaks to the idle mixture screw, even with overly large mains, but once you get it on the road it'll be pig rich...if the jetting is off.
I know there are a bunch of Weber jet suppliers in the US, I use http://www.weberjets.com...but I'm in Canada so there are no extra shipping fees. Pierce, Redline-Weber, etc, should work for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

thanks again. 
I'll let you know when I get it running, it'll be a little while, I work slow as I have 2 other projects going...


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lowdowndirtydubs)*

Is the car running already?


----------



## GTInoise (Aug 26, 2009)

How did this come along? Ive got something very similar that im trying to setup right now.


----------

